# Dallas Mavericks vs Miami Heat



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (28-13) vs Miami Heat (32-13)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If we have Howard back, Im confidant...I dont think Miami is as good as everyone touts...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is going to be a real test..I'd love it if both Daniels and Howard were playing and healthy, because it would be a good barometer of where we are. The Key is to try to limit the production of the shooters on the perimeter. Shaq and Wade will probably get their's regardless. If we do a good defensive job on the perimeter, it'll be tough for the Heat to do enough to win.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041111/DALMIA/boxscore.html


josh and quis really helped us in that heat game. quis had 22 points

josh held wade to 6 outta 18 shooting. 


if we don't have at least one of those 2 guys playing we have no chance in hell


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> This is going to be a real test..I'd love it if both Daniels and Howard were playing and healthy, because it would be a good barometer of where we are.


I would agree with you if this was not thier first game back but I think we should prepare for a certain amount of rust from those guys. So even if they play, I doubt they will be playing at thier usual level, especially Daniels who has been out so long.

It would be great just to see them back in uniform so even if they play and struggle a little I won't care.

I am not going to predict a winner of this game. Too many unknown's. I think we could really use Howard playing against Wade. Damp usually plays Shaq pretty well if he can stay out of foul trouble ( big if ).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I would agree with you if this was not thier first game back but I think we should prepare for a certain amount of rust from those guys. So even if they play, I doubt they will be playing at thier usual level, especially Daniels who has been out so long.


Well, I meant if everyone was completely healthy, and we had played a good 40 games together.

BTW Theo, you're gonna have to put a whole lot more pictures up than Dampier's if you want the real matchup


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs' Howard, Daniels could play vs. Heat

05:28 PM CST on Monday, January 31, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



It’s possible Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels could be in uniform Tuesday against Miami. 

Daniels has been on the injured list for nine games with a left ankle problem that has bugged him all season. Howard has missed three games with back spasms. 

Both practiced Monday and if there are no residual problems Tuesday, Daniels could be activated and Howard, who is not on the injured list, also would suit up.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Miami - 108
Dallas - 102


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Big win.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DALLAS -- Shaquille O'Neal can tolerate losing to the Dallas Mavericks. Losing to Mavs center Erick Dampier is another story.

After Dampier harassed O'Neal into two late misses in a 109-104 Dallas victory over the Miami Heat on Tuesday night, O'Neal turned his postgame interview into a Dampier bashing session.

"Damp is soft. Quote it, write it, tape it and send it to him," said O'Neal, who until this season played Dampier four times a year but never spoke out against him. "I tell you, there's nothing there."

Dampier refused to be drawn into a war of words with someone he described as "outweighing me by 80 pounds." He repeatedly said the scoreboard is all that matters and the Mavs are 2-0 against the Heat this season.

"If he says I'm soft, I'm soft. It's no big deal," said Dampier, who had 15 points and 14 rebounds. "Winning is more important than any remarks he might make."

O'Neal had 25 points, 13 rebounds, five assists and three blocks, but it wasn't enough to stretch Miami's three-game winning streak. The Heat blew a 97-91 lead with 4:34 left by not scoring again until hitting two 3-pointers in the final 11.6 seconds. By then, the Mavericks had taken control, thanks mostly to Jerry Stackhouse.

Stackhouse scored 10 of his team-high 24 points during that closing stretch, including the go-ahead basket. His only miss in that span even turned out OK as Josh Howard put it right back in for a 101-98 lead that brought the large, loud crowd to its feet. 
---------------
Only 8 replies people? Come on, we gotta get more active


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> Only 8 replies people? Come on, we gotta get more active


I was about to type the same lines like you Theo!. Man I'm so happy that Shaq is on the Heat right now and not on the Mavs. I liked him in his early years in the league but now he's just an idiot. "Shaq is an idiot. Quote it, underline it, tape it and send it to him," XYRYX said. "Don't ask me about that guy, ever. You can tell him I said it." 

Man, this guy doesn't make any faults by himself. He doesn't miss important free throws, is converting important FG's when the game is on the line and his wild shooting teammates have lost the game not Shaq. bla bla bla. And the worst thing to him is that he has to deal with such soft-bad-dumb-slow players like Damp in the post. 

Mavs rule! Quote it, underline it, tape it and send it to him


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Good win...but I dont read too much into it, the Heat are not as good as advitised...Im glad Quis and JHo are back though...If Stack continues to shoot like that then I have no problem with him takling the shots he takes...


----------

